# PDF in iframe öffnen



## Sputnik (26. November 2004)

Natürlich klappt es jetzt da ich es brauche nicht mehr... Ich möchte in einem Iframe ein PDF (das generiert wird) darstellen. Leider funktioniert es trotz "Content-Type: application/pdf" nicht. Kennt da vielleicht jemand die Lösung?

Ich weiss, dass es nicht die sauberste Lösung ist. Aber der der User muss anschliessend zwischen verschiedenen Weiterverarbeitungswegen wählen.


----------



## Trice (26. November 2004)

<body>
	<div align="center">
		<iframe width="400" height="200" src="test.pdf">
		</iframe>
	</div>
</body>

Also der obenstehende Code funktioniert bei mir unter IE/Mozilla.
Wenn du sagst die PDF'-Dateien werden generiert enthalten die Namen
vielleicht ungültige Zeichen sind falsch geschrieben usw.

...mehr fällt mir leider auch net ein.


----------



## REalSeramis (26. November 2004)

generierst du das mit xml oder mit php?

bitte genauere angaben, bzw einen link


----------

